# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Προβλημα με θυροτηλεφωνο

## gravis

Στα ξαφνικα, σταματησε να δουλευει το κουδουνι του θυροτηλεφωνου του διαμερισματος μου(μαρκα CTC). Δηλαδη οποιος πιεζει το κουμπι απο την εισοδο τις πολυκατοικιας, δεν χτυπαει το δικο μου, κατα τα αλλα δουλευει κανονικα, δηλαδη και η ενδοεπικοινωνια και η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη κλειδαρια.
Εχει προβλημα το θυροτηλεφωνο στο διαμερισμα μου? η κατι εχει παθει το κουμπιι στην εισοδο τις πολυκατοικιας? πως μπορει να το διαπιστωσω αυτο?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Οτι και να είναι, δεν έχεις δικαίωμα επέμβασης , να καλέσεις το διαχειριστή, 
ώστε να καλέσει τον τεχνικό που συντηρεί την εγκατάσταση . 
Και αυτός θα αποφασίσει για το τι φταίει .

----------


## briko

στα υπολυπα διαμερισματα χτυπαει κανονικα?
αν οχι τωτε εχεις γενικο κακο και ειδοποιηεισ το διαχειριστη.
αν χτυπαν κανονικα πες μου αν μεχρι τωρα ακουγωταν μπαζερ (γρρρρρ) ηχος η καποιος μελωδικος ηχος ?

----------


## gravis

φανταζομαι στα υπολοιπα διαμερισματα χτυπαει κανονικα, ειναι πολλα τα διαμερισματα, ο ηχος που εβγαζε ηταν συνεχομενος, μπαζερ

----------


## briko

η εχεις προβλημα στο μπουτον στον πυνακα (μπουτονιερα)η εχει καει το μπαζερ

----------


## aygerinos

> Στα ξαφνικα, σταματησε να δουλευει το κουδουνι του θυροτηλεφωνου του διαμερισματος μου(μαρκα CTC). Δηλαδη οποιος πιεζει το κουμπι απο την εισοδο τις πολυκατοικιας, δεν χτυπαει το δικο μου, κατα τα αλλα δουλευει κανονικα, δηλαδη και η ενδοεπικοινωνια και η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη κλειδαρια.
> Εχει προβλημα το θυροτηλεφωνο στο διαμερισμα μου? η κατι εχει παθει το κουμπιι στην εισοδο τις πολυκατοικιας? πως μπορει να το διαπιστωσω αυτο?



Λοιπόν φίλε Γιώργο ….
  Για να μην σου κτυπάει το μπαζερ επάνω στο διαμέρισμα και εφόσον λειτουργούν τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλό.
  Το κομμάτι του εναλλασσομένου δουλεύει άρα ή από κάτω φταίει το μπουτον (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ) ή σου χάλασε το μπαζερ μέσα στο θυροτηλέφωνο ..
  Κόστος αγοράς θυροτηλεφώνου 20 ευρώ περίπου … 
  το πρώτο όμως που κοιτάς είναι η μπουτονιέρα …
  Είναι απλή βλάβη και δεν έχει κόστος επισκευής …. 
  Αν η βλάβη είναι μέσα στο διαμέρισμα σου η καταβολή για το ποσό της επισκευής γίνεται βάση του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας ..
  Και επειδή είμαι και εγώ από την Νίκαια και ηλεκτρολόγος αν κολλήσεις κάπου πες μου να έρθω να το δω και δεν πληρώνεις μια …

----------

